

Haiku edges toward general release - vrsmn
http://lwn.net/Articles/526749/

======
lmm
I wish them all the best, but if the only thing they can offer is an open-
source system that's arranged more coherently than linux, PC-BSD's been there
for years. As linux fans know, gaining OS marketshare is an uphill struggle.

